# Do tortoises shells itch?



## Skip K (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking for opinions on why tortoises might look for objects to rub/scratch their shells against. I know it’s a common thing but am curious as to the why. Only our biggest Redfoot does this. She actually seems to search for specific items to use as a back scratcher. Not just anything will do. Edged wood seems to be her go to preference. If their shells itched...I’d think this occurrence would happen more frequently and with all our torts. She actually does the same dance that she does when I rub the back of her shell. But all my torts dance to a degree when I rub their shells.


----------

